# What is the manliest 40k army!??



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just wondering, i was debating this with a friend and was interested in input.


----------



## Nexus Satyr (Aug 4, 2009)

A hard question mate, but I'll try.

Tyrandis: Drooling and (somewhat)mindless only waiting for the next meal, if that isen't manly what is?

Other possiblities:
Deamon Hunters: Just to pious but eqaully badass as KhorneMarines.
KhorneCSM:What is manlier than a man trying to chop up sissies(Guard,Smurf) than the Khorne Chaos Marines?


----------



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very true, and just to put it out there early,
I did not put witch hunters or eldar... because it wouldn't be reasonable to include women and dancing fellows in a manliest army poll!


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

IG( As long as they're Catachan).
They are pure, undiluted to-the-bone MAN!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I say Eldar. They partyed, fucked, drank, snorted, smoked, ate, and fucked again soooooo hard they made a God. A MOTHERFUCKING GOD!


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I could see a vote for three

Orks- Bred for War, Big Shootas, and WAAGH....reminds me of my saturday Nights

Nids- Wants snacks.....ALL THE TIME

IG - Men armed with flashlights, standing up against soul eating robots, sex addicts with pointy ears, S&M with pointy ears, Bug Raptors, Drunk Fungus who yell. etc

its too hard to decide.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I say Eldar. They partyed, fucked, drank, snorted, smoked, ate, and fucked again soooooo hard they made a God. A MOTHERFUCKING GOD!


Eldar were the college years.Sure, they partied so hard that they created a god, but now they've cleaned up and are living the quiet life.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

bakoren said:


> IG - Men armed with flashlights, standing up against soul eating robots, sex addicts with pointy ears, S&M with pointy ears, Bug Raptors, Drunk Fungus who yell. etc


I voted for Vostroyans because they do all this and since most of them are conscripts they don't even have good training. Going up against the horrors of the universe with nothing but your trusty flashlight and a fuzzy hat takes serious cojones.

Also Orks, for the side of the male brain that takes over when we turn off all higher thought.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

manliest in terms of what men like? and manly men like ladies! (well i do anyway :S) sisters of battle are generally rough as old boots (bad hair) or wytch eldar (new models should be a bit easier on the eye). so with that in mind its got to be tau


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would have to say 
IG mainly because there the underdog.
they are after all just human and armed with a laser and some armour along with alot of courage to go against super humans and alien menances.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Why no Eldar? Our WOMEN are more manly than your MEN!


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Squats

Real men don't need a codex


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Its a three way tie.

CATACHANS (ig)
Its like an entire army of Rambos. Big muscly guys who stab giant green monsters to death and wear tank tops for protection.

ORKS
Huge, muscly, always drunk, always want to fight- and win. The biggest one always makes the rules, and everyone else can eat a knuckle sandwich if they don't like it.

SPACE WOLVES
I know I've said I hate the Space Wolves. But they kill shit, wear pelts, and eat meat raw, as well as always being drunk- They even found a way to get around the whole "physically unable to get drunk because I'm a space marine" thing, because they wanted to drink so much.

I voted IG because of Catachans, but the other two are pretty masculine as well.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i voted for orks because, they are drunk, yell alot, follow what the biggest one says, love loud noises and ride really old rusty motor bikes that you don't believe could possibly work. they also are so smart they decided if they can't hit something they launch a midget through the warp in their direction


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Sisters army is for the most manly, its gotta take a lot of testosterone to keep that many chicks in line!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I say Blood Angels are "Men" as in medievil nobleman man kinda thing.

Orks reflect most men's innate rescourcefulness. We have a simple, effective and fun way of cooking that involves lots of fire (BBQ). We can make do with almost anything (duct tape). And we al think that we are excellant drivers!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Got to be catachan surely - buff dudes forthe emperor all the way:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Babypowder said:


> Sisters army is for the most manly, its gotta take a lot of testosterone to keep that many chicks in line!


Its actually really simple; Just get them all in a group, point at the enemy army, and tell them that the other army said they had fat asses and ugly shoes.

The other army will be dead before noon.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

dark eldar, what's more many than enjoying and being able to torture a person for 20 years?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I can tell you what shouldn't be considered for the manliest army. Sisters of battle or Slaanesh cult marines.


----------



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Othiem said:


> Squats
> 
> Real men don't need a codex


Real men don't get surrounded and devoured by tyranids.... But squats ftw!


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

imperial guard catachans
have you seen another basic human able to pummel an ork into the ground with his fists?
i think not. debate solved!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Imperial Guard, because I play them.


----------



## gazza001 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha ha who voted Tau?

i would have to say space wolves they eat and drink beer like crazy, they are big and hairy and scary looking


----------



## lich (Sep 2, 2008)

I would say sisters of battle  
JK


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Voted Guard as well, to know that you wont be missed, or noticed or thanked and still charge into the massed ranks of the evil of the galaxy takes some doing!! Im surprised they can still run with those massive things hanging between their legs!!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted for the Space Puppies, I mean c'mon can you think of anything manlier that all that cool facial hair. I also voted for the Vostroyans for the same reason. To sum up my argument facial hair = manlyness.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Catachans its an army of effing Rambos 

Dark Angels because i play them and they are a bunch of ruthless bastards


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Sisters of Battle.

This because if you play them you prove that you are man enough so that you don't need to play with any other "manly" army just to prove your manhood.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It's between Tau, Witch Hunters or Eldar.

The armies least "macho" requires more of a man to actually step up and play 'em. Any dweeb can pick up his Orks and make random grunty noises. It takes grit to make Tau beef. No nasty culinary images intended.

EDIT: Also, my rifle is bigger than yours.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Guard, because nothing says 'manly' better than a row of 9 battle cannons in a standard game.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Daemonhunters without a doubt.

Playing the GK is like living in Hardcore mode, they get Shit done and you only have about 6 models on the table in 1000pts :grin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Nids. What's more manly than giant, mindless, killer, Alien rip-offs?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to vote DE, I hate them mind you, but heres my logic:

"Lets get us a sweet ride" (manly checklist #1)

In:

Orks: I've seen those fuckers tank shock 90% of an 2000 eldar army off the board on turn three.

SM: land raiders. PERIOD.

IG: Ladies love the tank. 

Tau: Hey ladies, how do you likemy car, it flys itself. 

Eldar/DE: "Hows about I skim over there in my souped up jetbike and get myself 2+ cover save B**H" 

Out:

Chrons: They dont really ride the monolith...

Nids: I got nothin...

Daemons: ...Rides?

"I bet I can take you (#2)"

In: 

Marines: "Whats that? I cant hear you over my music, I was just benching 500 as part of my morning warm up ritual."

Orks: "You and what army?"

Chrons: *BAM* "That all you got? *BAM,* That all you got? ...

Guard: "What all of us?"

Nids: No you cant. 

Eldar/DE: "What are you going to do from all the way over ther? Shoot at us? Fight like a man! ...OH MY GO- 

Daemons: *your already dead as you finish saying you can take them*

Out:

Tau: What, in a shooting contest? oh...

"Lets party! Get the beer!" (#3)

In

SM: Keep em comeing!

Orks: What you need a party for that?

Imperial guard: Sure why not. 

Nids: Sure we'll drink your beer and turn it into a weapon. 

CSM: I know this guy who makes awsome beer! He kinda plays really loud music all the time though...

DE: Hell yeah! You bring the beer I'll bring the Biches!!! ure fucking evil:

Chaos daemons: Sure, we braught our own. Its kinda human blood though...

out:

Nechrons.

Daemon hunters/BT: Hmm? Sory I'm to busy haveing a stick shoved up my ass. 

Tau: But if I drink beer I will be less able to serve the greater good. 

"lets get laid!"

In:

DE: HELL YEAH!!! Well **** and **** **** **** *** * ** ****** *** ****** **** and shove it in a **** ** ** **** sixteen **** ** ******* ** **** Fuckin' turtles *** ***** ** a potato!!!

Nids: Oh that? We do that like a million times a seccond. 

IG: Wooo! Shore leave!

Out: 

Space marines :no:

Tau: only if the etherial aproves.

Chrons: ??? :shok:

Daemons: Hmm? I'm to busy killing shit.



So basicaly it comes down to either the DE or the imperial guard, and since the DE outclass the guard so hardcore in several catagories, I have to give it to the DE. Although I would like to think that our tanks are much manlier than jet bikes.(and this of course comes before factoring in that the DE are all emos, but that would unfair, since the IG has some pretty emo people in it to)


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Space Wolves without question.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

Has To Be The Orks
Bigger You Are Higher In Command You Are 
An If You Don't Like It Eat knuckle Sandwhich XD


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Col.Schafer : I like your break down, but you make one fatal flaw...Dark Eldar are, at the end of the day, Eldar...and thus are poncy gits that prance around in armoured leotards. That negates any and all manly traits they might otherwise have.

It has to go to the Imperial Guard. Other armies might have better rides (Space Marines), more butch (Orks) or a bigger sex drive (Tyranids), but it takes a whole lotta man to stand up with your laser pointer and kitchen knife against the ravening hordes of the 41st millenium...


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Definately the Imperial Guard. Come on, they throw themselves at things that can crush their heads between a thumb and forefinger, how manly is that?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Rayza sums it up. Orks all the way.


----------



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Jolly Puggles said:


> Col.Schafer : I like your break down, but you make one fatal flaw...Dark Eldar are, at the end of the day, Eldar...and thus are poncy gits that prance around in armoured leotards. That negates any and all manly traits they might otherwise have.
> 
> It has to go to the Imperial Guard. Other armies might have better rides (Space Marines), more butch (Orks) or a bigger sex drive (Tyranids), but it takes a whole lotta man to stand up with your laser pointer and kitchen knife against the ravening hordes of the 41st millenium...


Thanks, and yeahh but i felt if i was going to put down an eldar at all for the option it should be the ones who torture and kill everything rather than the latter.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Slaanesh Marines. Hard enough to wear Pink.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, the DE might where armored leotards, and they may not be manly, but they are efective. And doesnt that have a manlyness in itself?

But yeah, I see where the DE hate is comeing from.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol i love how eldar aren't in the list, silly pansy prancers!

I had to go with Orks as well. there is just NOTHING FEMININE about them...at all. their big muscly drunk loud filthy smelly big toofed creatures that want to fight ALL THE TIME. They seem to represent the neanderthal stereotypes of men in every way.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

IG!!!! we don't need power armours, or marks of chaos, or bolters, just guts and a lasgun!!!!


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Definately the Orcs. The are THE supreme example of what would happen if all the females in the world died tomorrow. Not enough testosterone release would lead to fighting, drinking, eating whatevers available, tinkering in ways bordering on madness, fighting, big=boss small=lunch, random acts of madness, fighting, some more drinking, a bit more fighting then at the end of a hard day doing all of the above finishing off with a few drinks and some fighting with the boys


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Except, with that level of anarchy, we'd be extinct within not long.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the only reason the orks aren't extinct is because unlike us, they keep coming back; and in greater numbers!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Orks, they crack skulls and when there are no more skulls to crack they crack there own
Or black templars have a sort of knight in shining armour feel to them.

One of those two for me
I went orks in the end


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hahahahaha..... the necrons didn't get a vote at all hahahah :laugh:


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

IG they face all the bass ass things in the universe wearing cardboard and fighting with a flash light


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

undead rabbit said:


> IG they face all the bass ass things in the universe wearing cardboard and fighting with a flash light


I would agree, if it weren't for all that squealing and moaning they're renowned for.

I stick by my vote on Tau. True manhood is measured in how many inches your rifle is. 

That, and having the balls to tell the Imperium that the emperor better join the Tau empire if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Guard, especially if their Valhallans. Come on, they're _Russian._ How much more manly do you want?


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

DaafiejjXD said:


> Hahahahaha..... the necrons didn't get a vote at all hahahah :laugh:


What is manly about doing the robot?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

chrisman 007 said:


> Come on, they're _Russian._


Well maybe they should slow down and take their time...:laugh:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

bakoren said:


> What is manly about doing the robot?


Because chicks like it when you do it(the good way):victory:


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

DaafiejjXD said:


> Because chicks like it when you do it(the good way):victory:


Touche. 

I agree with the Valhallen or Catachan being the manliest IG. I was going to do IG for my second army/ if nids were crippled come the 16th, but I doubt that is going to happen now. Back to the point however, if I went IG I was going to either drop the money to get Russian Units, or paint my Cadian's to be the red menance


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Whats that? I can't hear you over the sound of my Deathstrike Missile Launcher.
Ahhhh the manliness. That said, Guard have the biggest guns and biggest.... uh, you know.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Space wolves! They fight, brutely, then they drink. MEN!!!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Someone HAS to vote for the necrons, otherwise I pronounce Arnold Schwarzenegger sissy of the year.:biggrin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Boganius Maximal said:


> Definately the Orcs. The are THE supreme example of what would happen if all the females in the world died tomorrow. Not enough testosterone release would lead to fighting, drinking, eating whatevers available, tinkering in ways bordering on madness, fighting, big=boss small=lunch, random acts of madness, fighting, some more drinking, a bit more fighting then at the end of a hard day doing all of the above finishing off with a few drinks and some fighting with the boys


Cool dude. I would vote Necrons but they are kind of lame.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe IG's beating orks.... :shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eaters!

They are the Football hooligans of the 41st Millenium, only with chainaxes and boltpistols...


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

To me its gotta be the Imperial Guard


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> I can tell you what shouldn't be considered for the manliest army. Sisters of battle or Slaanesh cult marines.


Hey now! Sound marines are like the ultimate metal band, their music is so brutal, it rips faces off!


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Orks hands down... they have a whole Society untouched by females. If we didn't need woman to reproduce I'm pretty sure we'd have alot in common with the Orks


----------



## CodeMasterMike (Feb 16, 2010)

I would also say Orks. There loud, violent, the fight internally and they probably smell bad too. 

And I fully agree with Da Joka, if there werent any women around, men would act just like the orks do.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I already voted, but new evidence has come to light:

The blood angels.

As of theire upcomeing codex they are a bunch of power armored badasses flying around in lowflying aircraft with the mother of all machine guns tacked onto the nose, juming out of said aircraft midflight with chainsaws and jet packs (technicaly jump packs) just to get into melee faster, on top of all of this they are mildly insane with rage.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i voted these guys
IG bring in the big gunes 

space wolfs getting drunk without end

orks fighting all day and more fighting at night


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Imperial Guard, of course. No special powers, n mutations, no alien abilites. Just manly men and their guns (and tanks)..................


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Orks. In fact I believe Da Orks were supposed to be the football hooligans.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I voted for mostly meele armies, because there is nothing manlyer than taking your troops and sending them to the fucken meele against any ods. This didnt include orks, because they just gang up on you (not very manly tisk tisk), not tyranids, because atleast in new codex they are more like some sort of sneaky super ninjas and require more subtle tactics rather than manly, and i didnt vote IG, because THEY ARE MOSTLY HIDING IN METAL BOXES!

Voted for space wolves (obvious reasons), black templar (duno much about them but meh they are just charging Anything) and chaos: nurgle - real men dont care about hygiene, khorne - badassery of the future, tzentch - the politician kindof powerhunger manly, slaanesh - well...as one friend said when he had only left pink color to choose from in one game - pink is a manly color! (atleast in asia)


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Why can't i vote for squats?


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I was initially thinking Orks but they are just wide open and fear nothing. Got to be the IG just cause they are all real men. No added body bits and just raw courage to face the horror of the 41st mil.


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

Space Wolves, drinking, fighting, eating, fighting, fighting, drinking, eating, fighting, drinking, drinking, fighting, eating.

Oh and not to forget the tendancy to grow beards...


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

*necroooooooo!!!!!*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

^ But they don't even have any junk. Just a smooth, ken doll crotch.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

vostroyans - you just gotta love their fashion sense, very manly hats :grin:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Haha I would choose Catachans, but in my eyes nothing's more gay than fielding an army full of topless, muscular men (absolutely no offence intended!). You gotta love the Orks though, they are all men deep down, eating, drinking, fighting etc. .


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Obviously all IG who choose to join the IG. If they aren't men, I can't see how anything else could be.


----------



## Genenku (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what I gotta say.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64005

RISE UP AND VOTE MY FELLOW GUARDSMAN!!!! This is a matter of honor!


----------



## Honsu The Half-Breed (Jun 6, 2010)

It has to be Grey Knights: Like Jesus only with swords and guns, The Emperor and orks... so not like Jesus at all. Also SM= Jedi only they wield a chainsword and not a lightsaber as it's more manly, Jedi reminder my lightsaber can cut your chainsword in half.
Grey Knights, Space Marines with Jedi powers.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

"Manliest" thus Imperial Guard, as they are men, NOT superhuMAN but ordinary, plain old men (and women, but as in the race of Man)


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

No sisters of battle option. I vote them to be the manliest. They have more balls than all the other races combined. And hell, it's not compensating if you don't have anything to compensate for.


----------

